# Rays U.P Hunting Guide! ????



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

I have booked Ray from Ray's U.P Hunting, in AMASA. Has anyone ever used him before, or going up for the first hunt? Would love to chat or hear you rthoughts!

Tom


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

I know who he is. I believe he actually lives in Iron River. He has a very good success rate. Your not the guy who is going to hunt the apple orchard are you?


----------



## dwightd (Apr 6, 2005)

I hunted last year for dear and didn't get one, but i oppurtunities befroe some deer . ray baited every day and was helpful and i'm going back this year to hunt black bear during the third season


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Im not sure where I will be hunting? I know Im supposed to have a couple baited spots ready for me during the first season. I hope to do well. Seems like a great guy over the phone, and all references seemed really good! Just hoping to find some other guys who are going on the first hunt.

Tom


----------

